# Trading DVC into Interval question



## snackyx (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been a DVC member for years but have never deposited a DVC week into Interval International for a trade.  I can book a two bedroom OKW week but want to trade specifically for Harborside Resort Atlantis (HRA), which is on the DVC/II list.  Anyone have any experience/tips for getting a successful trade?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2008)

Since this is a Starwood timeshare, most weeks either are exchanged within the Starwood network or snapped up on II by Starwood owners who have first priority for them.  It's a difficult exchange.  If it were me I'd either: 

rent my DVC week and use the funds to rent from a Harborside owner 

or post on the TUG timeshare market for a direct owner exchange.  

Or do a "request first" with II so you don't lose your DVC week if you can't get an exchange.


----------

